# Custom Rod



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Who is the best custom rod builder in Pensacola.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

There are many rod builders in this area but i would say Obie. He wraps some of the best rods you will ever see. Almost everyone I fish with has a rod or two wrapped by him, and they look amazing. He is currently wrapping me a rainshadow 1088 for this upcoming ling season and cant wait to put it to work!!


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks where is it?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

tina03 -----Check your pm


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

John at Tightlines Bait and Tackle builds fine rods as well.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just had John from Tightlines build me a custom Seeker shark rod. Looks great, I'm going to break it in on my vacation in about a week.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have never had him build me a rod but I have seen the works of Obie Hill and I have to say that they are masterpieces. I recommend him.


----------

